# Мечта человека опалённого солнцем...



## Drongo (9 Авг 2010)

Жара невероятная, так что все меня поймут.  Где-то ветер, но у нас полный штиль, уже неделю, лишь едва-едва предрассветный ветерочек, сила которого может еле-еле сдуть парашютик одуванчика...

Как и все спасаемся в холодной воде перед сном. Вчера, лёжа в ванной, размечтался о том, какое рабочее место должно быть в такую жару.

Хочу!!! :victory:

Ванну с изменяемым дном по глубине, обитую мягкой кожей, не ограниченую по ширине, и чтобы ноги в полный рост можно было высунуть. Чтобы справа был бар, в котором был бы всегда холодный квас и лёд. Слева отъезжающее шасси с прикреплённым компом, который не боится воды, брызнувших капель, регулируется под определённый угол, это чтобы высунуть только пальцы и тыкать в кнопки. :sarcastic: Чтобы ванна была обязательно с гидромассажем. :blush:

P.S. Любителям клубнички, девочку в ванну не предлагать, потому что это будет уже не работа, а отдых или работа с другим полярным знаком. :sarcastic:


----------



## edde (9 Авг 2010)

Перегрелся, Сань?


----------



## Drongo (9 Авг 2010)

edde написал(а):


> Перегрелся, Сань?


Не то слово, как рыба на суше. Сегодня ещё отключили с утра холодную воду, до 20:00 написали в объявлении. :biggrin: Хорошо что в 300 метрах родник есть.

Весной топят. Летом жарят, зимой - в морозилку. Экстрим неимоверный.


----------



## Сашка (9 Авг 2010)

Да уж.. Ещё и без воды людей оставили(( 


Drongo написал(а):


> Весной топят. Летом жарят, зимой - в морозилку. Экстрим неимоверный.


 Зато после всего этого тебе любой экстрим будет нипочём, хоть на Марс лети))
А изобретение твоё, ванну, запатентуй, может озолотит тебя когда нибудь, если климат такой и установится)))


----------



## akok (9 Авг 2010)

Сань, нужно выбивать клин клином. Сейчас одевайся потеплее и на греться на солнышко  через 20 минут раздеться и требовать закрыть окна ибо холодно.


----------



## Drongo (9 Авг 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> А изобретение твоё, ванну, запатентуй, может озолотит тебя когда нибудь, если климат такой и установится)))


От глобального потепления не поможет, нужно плавсредств + какой-то противогаз, чтобы воздух фильтровал. 



akoK написал(а):


> Сейчас одевайся потеплее и на греться на солнышко через 20 минут раздеться и требовать закрыть окна ибо холодно.


Идея не абсурдна. Когда было 35 градусов, я мог купаться в горячей воде больше чем температура окружающей среды, например +38 максимально выдерживаемая мною горячая вода +43, но шевелиться уже невозможно, печёт сильно и то, это постепенно наращивать градусы. Тогда да, свежо даже после +38, но на улице +45, а я такую воду не выдержу. :biggrin:


----------



## iolka (9 Авг 2010)

*Drongo*, сань, а кондёр не поможет тебе?


----------



## Drongo (9 Авг 2010)

iolka написал(а):


> Drongo, сань, а кондёр не поможет тебе?


Уже нет.  По причине его отсутствия. С вопросом покупки оного, ну, наверное сами понимаете, что не всегда можно осуществить то или иное приобретение...


----------



## Сашка (9 Авг 2010)

Ну или отпуск, ели возможно, и сьездить отдохнуть куда неть, где не так жарко


----------



## Drongo (9 Авг 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> где не так жарко


А где не жарко? :biggrin:


----------



## iolka (9 Авг 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> С вопросом покупки оного, ну, наверное сами понимаете, что не всегда можно осуществить то или иное приобретение...





Drongo написал(а):


> Ванну с изменяемым дном по глубине, обитую мягкой кожей, не ограниченую по ширине, и чтобы ноги в полный рост можно было высунуть. Чтобы справа был бар, в котором был бы всегда холодный квас и лёд. Слева отъезжающее шасси с прикреплённым компом, который не боится воды, брызнувших капель, регулируется под определённый угол, это чтобы высунуть только пальцы и тыкать в кнопки. Чтобы ванна была обязательно с гидромассажем.


а на это значит у тебя деньги есть


----------



## Сашка (9 Авг 2010)

В Украине? Не знаю, где нибуть в горах, наверное не жарко.


----------



## Денис (9 Авг 2010)

*Drongo*, держись.


----------



## Drongo (9 Авг 2010)

*iolka*, Это же *мечта* :biggrin:


> *Мечта* человека опалённого солнцем...





Сашка написал(а):


> В Украине? Не знаю, где нибуть в горах, наверное не жарко


Спецом смотрел карту, в Тернополе +24 но меня там никто не ждёт. 

Вам от меня. 

*Вечное движение*


----------



## iolka (9 Авг 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> iolka, Это же мечта


мечтатель)))))


----------



## Сашка (9 Авг 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> но меня там никто не ждёт.


Ничё страшного.) Разруливается примерно так, если не рассматриватьб затратные варианты. Собираешь компанию друзей и подруг (кому тоже жарко), собираете палатки, удочки, спальные мешки, тушенку и т п и дружной компанией валите к месту отдыха, поближе к водоёму. имхо, недели такого отдыха хватает, чтоб долго потом чувствовать себя человеком, а не воблой вяленной)))


----------



## Drongo (9 Авг 2010)

iolka написал(а):


> мечтатель)))))


...Да, теперь года прошли я в возрасте ином. И чувствую и мыслю по-иному. (c) 
*Сашка*, Вариант хороший, тем более что ночёвка на улице, тьфу, на свежем воздухе. :good2:

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 6 секунд_
Но сейчас я хочу программируемую ванну! :girl_cray2: :sarcastic:


----------



## akok (9 Авг 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> А где не жарко?




Круиз в Гренландию

И погода шепчет


----------



## Drongo (9 Авг 2010)

akoK написал(а):


> Круиз в Гренландию





Drongo написал(а):


> не всегда можно осуществить то или иное приобретение...


----------



## goredey (9 Авг 2010)

Инструкция
Уровень сложности: Легко
Что вам понадобится:
Простенькая квартира
*
Шаг 1* – Душ. Если, скажем, перед сном, вы думаете, что опять не заснёте из-за жары, то попробуйте принять душ, но не прохладный, а горячий. Чтобы не заболеть из-за резкой перемены температуры – увеличивайте температуру воды постепенно от тёплого к горячему. Сначала вам может показаться, что стало жарче, но это не надолго. Далее просто мойтесь при этом хорошо намыливаясь с ног до головы чтобы смыть весь пот. Продолжать можете сколько вам захочется или пока не захочется выйти. После процедуры вы как будто заново родились. Теперь можете выходить из ванны и спать спокойно. Обьясняется данное явление просто – горячий воздух охлаждается быстрее, чем холодный, так как в нём больше энергии, в жаркий период горячая конденсация нагревается значительно медленнее, чем холодная. Это равно тому, что залить в формы для льда кипяток и холодную воду из под крана – кипяток замёрзнет намного быстрее, чем холодная вода. Если у вас отключили горячую воду, то попробуйте сполоснуться холодной от лица до ног и постоять у холодильника.

*Шаг 2* – В комнате. Когда вы лежите на диване, смотрите телевизор и чувствуете духату в комнате, даже несмотря на то, что форточка открыта нараспашку и вы разделись дальше некуда, то вам помогут пара моих советов:
1. Во-первых комнату нужно проветрить, но кондиционера у нас нет, да и не нужен нам он. Откройте окна нараспашку в других 2ух комнатах, например в соседней комнате и на кухне (если у вас однокомнатная квартира, то откройте окно на кухне). Дальше обязательно откройте все двери, дабы воздух конденсировал и выходил через другие окна. В итоге через полчаса в квартире станет заметно прохладнее. Чтобы увеличить эффективность, то попробуйте помахать дверью от вашей комнаты (открывать и закрывать её, но не быстро, чтобы не сломать).
2. Во-вторых если у вас есть вентилятор, то поставьте или прикрепите его у окна, окно откройте по ширине вентилятора, а сам вентилятор направьте вверх, чтобы поток холодного воздуха шёл сначала вверх, а потом спускался вниз. Вы сами заметите как по всей комнате слегка колыхаются лепестки домашних растений на полке и листы бумаги на столе. В таком случае получается что-то вроде самодельного маломощного кондиционера.


*Шаг 3* – Перед выходом на улицу. Дома, в прохладной обстановке, конечно хорошо, но рано или поздно вам придётся выйти в самое пекло на улицу, чтобы сходить в магазин или на работу. И тут я могу дать вам советы, как подготовиться к такому походу. Для начала попробуйте вымыть лицо, руки до подмышек, живот, грудь, спину и по возможности ноги холодной водой, до тех пор, пока вам не станет немножко холодно. После этого оденьтесь в светлую одежду, чтобы она не нагревалась от солнца, но оденьтесь по особому – так, чтобы как можно больше частей тела было закрыто. Нужно это для того, чтобы сохранить прохладу в себе. Всё тепло приходится на одежду, а не на ваше тело. Например я предлагаю одеть майку или футболку, светлые джинсы, кроссовки и накинуть легкую куртку, желательно спортивную и конечно же светлую, но воротник не застёгивайте до конца, чтобы немного воздуха всё же проходило. Однако пуховик или осеннюю куртку одевать не стоит, так как в них вы запаритесь. Спортивная куртка подходит больше всего. В итоге если вы выходите на улицу раздетые, то сразу же чувствуете, как ваше тело нагревается, а если одеты в легкую закрытую и светлую одежду, то нагревается сама одежда, а точнее отталкивает тепло, так как светлого цвета. Тело при этом остаётся в прохладном состоянии ещё после умывания. Так что вы можете спокойно добежать до магазина, или до работы, или куда-нибудь ещё не промокнув от собственного пота. Единственное, где куртка не спасёт – это там, где душно. А тоесть, например, в помещениях или в общественном транспорте куртку можно снять, а когда опять выходите на улицу, то можно вновь её одеть. Все опыты я сам проверял на себе и друзьях, поэтому они работают на 100%, а главное, лёгкие в исполнении.


----------



## Alex1983 (9 Авг 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> А где не жарко? :biggrin:


На северном полюсе, рядом с белыми медведями:blush:


----------



## goredey (9 Авг 2010)

Хотя в Гренландия сам бы не отказался!!!


----------



## Drongo (10 Авг 2010)

goredey написал(а):


> Если у вас отключили горячую воду, то попробуйте сполоснуться холодной от лица до ног и постоять у холодильника.


Так и холодную отключили. :biggrin: Тут разве что только постоять у холодильника... Хотя сейчас вода уже есть.


Alex1983 написал(а):


> На северном полюсе, рядом с белыми медведями


Там тоже жарко, слышал от Гренландии откололся кусок айсберга. Тает всё.

Я придумал ещё один способ. Берём марлю, 50х50, можно больше, складываем её в два раза, вымачиваем в холодной водой и накрываемся ею, засыпаем спокойно. Можно вместо марли, простыней, тоже вариант.


----------



## Сашка (10 Авг 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Тут разве что только постоять у холодильника.


 Или положить холодильник рядом с собой в кровать. Хотя злая вышла шутка. 

Ещё вариант - набрать холодной воды в пластиковые бутылки на 1,5 - 2 литра из под газировки, добавить туда лёд, завернуть в полотенце, чтоб быстро не нагревались, и в кровать с ними, одну на подушку. Ещё в аптеках бывают спец. емкости для льда, такие вроде грелок, в них лёд дольше не тает. Их тоже заворачивают в полотенце и ставят на подушку, только чтоб головы не касалась, т к можно простыть.
И по возможности, если режим позволяет - устроить себе сиесту (отдыхать в самую жару). 

Вобщем, держитесь, бедолаги, осень уже совсем скоро! ))


----------



## goredey (10 Авг 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> Ещё вариант - набрать холодной воды в пластиковые бутылки на 1,5 - 2 литра из под газировки, добавить туда лёд, завернуть в полотенце, чтоб быстро не нагревались, и в кровать с ними, одну на подушку.





Drongo написал(а):


> Берём марлю, 50х50, можно больше, складываем её в два раза, вымачиваем в холодной водой и накрываемся ею, засыпаем спокойно.


Нее, пацаны лучше сплит система!! На улице 47, а домой заходишь 22-24. Ляпота!!!


----------



## Drongo (10 Авг 2010)

*goredey*, Не Денис, самый лучший вариант, в первом комменте. :biggrin:


----------



## Arbitr (10 Авг 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> Вобщем, держитесь, бедолаги, осень уже совсем скоро! ))


а меня вот эта жара саапсем не мучает, даже работоспособность не падает, играю в танки так же шустро как и раньше))


----------



## Drongo (11 Авг 2010)

Ураааа!!!! Долгожданный ветер пришёл, пока ещё прохладненький. Но днём обещают всё те же +40...

Кстати, за три недели жары, видел только две мухи и ни одного комара, их попалило солнце что ли? Только вчера заметил, что хоть сплю раскрытый, ни один комар не куснул, да и не жужат они вообще их в комнате попросту нету...


----------



## Сашка (11 Авг 2010)

У вас похолодало, там может быть теперь у нас потеплеет?


----------



## Drongo (11 Авг 2010)

*Сашка*, Это был утренний мираж, день вернул всё на свои места. Эххх...

_Добавлено через 3 часа 25 минут 25 секунд_
Свершилось!!! 10 минутный дождь с ветром...


----------

